# Как лучше всего настроить TV-Out для просмотра фильмов?

## Gunslinger

Мысль следующая: телевизор нужен, чтобы смотреть фильмы.

Под виндой это было реализовано так: ставиться режим Clone (тем самым мы получаем то же изображение, что и на мониторе) и второй дисплей (то есть телевизор) назначается полноэкранным дисплеем (тем самым, любое окно на которое осуществояется вывод изображения через DirectX отображается на телевизоре в режиме fullscreen). Конечно с OpenGL эта фишка не работала, но для просмотра фильмов это и не было нужно.

В результате получалась следующая картина - я мог запустить фильм, он отображался на телевизоре (во весь экран), и я мог со спокойной душой свернуть плеер, продолжая заниматься чем-либо другим.

Как бы под линуксом провернуть что-либо аналогичное, чтоб можно было одновременно смотреть фильм и заниматься какой нибудь фигней на компе  :Smile: 

Видюшка GF4 MX440.

----------

## Jekpol

Вот ссылка, читай и правь свой xorg.config (или xfree86.config):

http://palm.opennet.ru/base/X/tv_out.txt.html

Только режим клон в виндах не рекомендую ставить, т.к. тормозит работу например, игр. Можно назначить комбинацию клавиш для переключения либо на монитор, либо на ТВ.

В линукс без альтернатив, либо клон, либо расширенный рабочий стол. В первом случае, что на экране монитора, то и на ТВ, во втором отдельный рабочий стол на ТВ. Нстраивается опцией:

Option "TwinViewOrientation"

----------

## Gunslinger

Я тут малость покопался и мне кажется, что для просмотра фильмов будет удобно настроить TV Out на отображение отдельной сессии в X'ах (раздел readme'шки в дровах APPENDIX R: CONFIGURING MULTIPLE X SCREENS ON ONE CARD). Но на втором дисплее, если просто следовать советам из readme, не работают медиаплееры Kabolite и Noatune (названия мог переврать) - не могут запустить файл на проигрывание. Где тут собака порылась?

Jekpol

В режиме TwinVew, когда рабочий стол растянут между монитором и телевизором как-то не реально ни фильмы смотреть, ни заниматься чем либо другим одновременно.

----------

## Jekpol

Да действительно можно сделать дополнительную сессию Х-ов и я где-то в инете встречал описание настройки, но сам этого не делал, т.к. сейчас юзаю radeon.

----------

## curbat

Я уже давно использую tvout.Пацану ставлю мультфильмы а сам ещё что нибудь делаю.Возможно даже кодировать DVD и одновременно его же смотреть.Если нужно могу привести xorg.conf.

----------

## Gunslinger

curbat

не откажусь глянуть

----------

## curbat

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Screen 0 "Monitor"

    Screen 1 "TV" RightOf "Monitor"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "freetype"

	Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "us,ru(winkeys)"

    Option "XkbVariant" "winkeys" 

    Option "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "crt"

    VendorName "Plug'n Play"

    HorizSync 30-81

    VertRefresh 56-75

EndSection    

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "tv"

    VendorName "Panasonic"

    ModelName "tx21-ps70t"

    HorizSync 30 - 50

    VertRefresh 60 - 60

    Option "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "nvidia-crt"

    VendorName "Unknown"

    BoardName "Unknown"

    Driver "nvidia"

    Screen 0

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "DPMS" "on"

    Option "AGPMode" "8"

    Option "NoLogo" "on"

   Option "ConnectedMonitor" "crt"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "nvidia-tv"

    VendorName "Unknown"

    BoardName "Unknown"

    Driver "nvidia"

    Screen 1

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "DPMS" "on"

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "TVStandard" "PAL-I"

    Option "NoLogo" "on"

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "tv"

    Option "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Monitor"

    Device "nvidia-crt"

    Monitor "crt"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 8

        Virtual 1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 15

        Virtual 1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Virtual 1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Virtual 1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "TV"

    Device "nvidia-tv"

    Monitor "tv"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 8

        Virtual 1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 15

        Virtual 1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Virtual 1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Virtual 1024 768

    EndSubsection

EndSection

----------

## afrit

может пригодится - удобно в ~/.bashrc добавить

```
alias mplayertv="DISPLAY=:0.1 mplayer -fs "

alias xinetv="DISPLAY=:0.1 xine -g -pf "
```

если  "TV" RightOf "Monitor" мешается

----------

## viy

А где можно почитать про опцию AGPMode (и пр. сопутствующие) подробнее?

----------

## Gunslinger

А можно ли добиться, чтобы во второй сессии X'ов ничего не загружалось (изначально и во второй kdm загружает KDE либо xfce), а то например в KDE taskbar торчит по верх mplayer'а, даже если он поверх всех окон?

viy

в readme к дровам (примерно в usr/docs/nvidia...)

----------

## KCh1

Вот почитал я пост и хочу возобноаить дискусию по поводу просмотра фильмов

У меня работает так как здесь описанно, но есть од "НО".

Очень уж не удобно запускать пограмму для просмотра видео на телеке, потом через телек загружать фильм или еще что делать.

В винде как, запускаешь на мониторе прогу для видео, открываешь файл, настраиваешь, а потом тащишь в сторону и эта прога оказывается на экране телека, или если по другому - разворачиваешь во весь экран эту прогу и она кажет на телеке.

В линуксе геморой!!!

Нельзя-ли сделать так, чтобы виртуальные рабочие столы (стол) были привязанны (привязан) к конкретному экрану!!!!

Что скажите????

----------

## viy

Так и сделано.

Я запускаю DISPLAY=:0.1 mplayer ... и продолжаю работать на компе. При этом телек показывает фильм/мультик.

----------

## KCh1

 *viy wrote:*   

> Так и сделано.
> 
> Я запускаю DISPLAY=:0.1 mplayer ... и продолжаю работать на компе. При этом телек показывает фильм/мультик.

 

Я тоже так делаю, но это же не удобно. Ведь управлять плеером приходится через телек!?, а там меню плохо видно   :Sad: 

----------

## viy

Ну эта...

Я управляю всем через консоль, на которой запущен mplayer. У него хороший набор "горячих" клавиш, по крайней мере мне хватает.

А вот как в консольном mplayer'е менюшку вывести --- я не знаю...

----------

## KCh1

Я управляю еще лучше -  через дистанционное управление (lirc), но ведь и этого мало!!

Фильм не откроешь и каталог не выбирешь через дистанционку  :Sad: 

Может кто знает, как прицепить к виртуальным рабочи столам конкретный скрин  DISPLAY=:0.1 ??

----------

## green_forest

www.gentoo-wiki.org, искать с ключем nvidia

----------

## afrit

можно пускать там(:0.1) freevo или mythtv

----------

## KCh1

 *afrit wrote:*   

> можно пускать там(:0.1) freevo или mythtv

 

Что пускать?

----------

